
GCP outage - vtemian
https://status.cloud.google.com/
======
faitswulff
Speaking of outages, did Netflix ever release a postmortem on their recent
global outage?

------
ne01
For us it's not just stackdriver, it's also AppEngine and HTTP Load balancer
(I think those services rely on stackdriver?). But, GCE is fine.

------
harterrt
Looks like this caused the Spotify and Snapchat outages.

~~~
dickfickling
And Pivotal, and our own system. Looks like an issue with their load balancer
/ ingress routing platform

------
rattray
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17552532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17552532)
instead.

